# century ttul for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

13' spinner......8 guides.........3-5.5oz........31" butt to reel seat center
pick up or local delivery.....will be in obx all next week
$350


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if someone wants it that is going to be in obx for tournament just let me know and i'll bring it with me


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

need money for new rod so taking realistic offers


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$320 picked up in obx this week


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

last drop........$300
will consider trade for 10-11' one armed bandit 1-3oz


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closing friday


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

